# Length & description of period after miscarriage



## HopeAlways

Hello girls,
I wanted to create a post about the length and description of your period after miscarriage. My period started last week with slight spotting on Monday but full flow on tuesday. The flow consisted of bright blood and/or brownish blood for 6 days. My cramping was heavier than usual, but your first period after mc will be different than normal. So AF stopped for 2 days and I started to monitor ovulation using OPK on CD 9 (Wednesday). I've had no bleeding wednesday or thursday so we started BD on Wednesday and again this morning. Suddenly this afternoon I started to experience cramping with bleeding and clots. It varies from bright red to brown. I am assuming either my period wasn't completely over or the sex has caused irritation. Does anyone have similar experiences or insights to what is going on? I should be ovulating this sunday or monday if I assume my cycles go back to 27-28 length. I know it can be different now so I am using the OPK to determine ovulation. My MD gave us the go ahead to TTC once this period passes so I am praying for no more complications. I just want to understand this new bleeding. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SilverFair

I wish I could contribute, but it's been 6 weeks and 3 days since my miscarriage and I haven't gotten my period yet. I've just had light cramping and very light brown discharge only when wiping this week. No idea what's going on with my body. Just wish it would go back to normal! My husband and I haven't been TTC but we haven't been protecting against it either. Home pregnancy test was negative 5 days ago.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi, 
I had medical management for mmc on 18th nov and waited over 5 weeks for af, then got sick of waiting so decided to start dtd again christmas eve (we had hoped to wait until the first one was over and then ttc again) this then caused slight spotting later that day but i just put it down to it being a while since seeing any action, then christmas day the full flow came (red blood with a couple of clots) this lasted two days then stopped for a day, then i got another full flow day with just one quite big clot, and that was it, i usually bleed for 5-7 days. I have been temping since then and think i ovulated last saturday which would be cd15 so i think im back on a 28 day cycle, just waiting for af next week, or not after the amount of work we put in last week, haha!!

Sorry for your losses ladies and fx for everyone, lets make this year a good one!!


----------



## waky21

Hope all that hard work pays off for u


----------



## glaciergirl

Before the D&C my periods were light, pain free and lasted about 4 days. The first one - 5 weeks after the D&C was horrific - painful (took day off sick, never done that before for period!) and very heavy for about 2 days...then the bleeding stopped. Now my second one arrived earlier, is still painful and quite heavy. My PMS has changed too - before I was very short-tempered and angry, now I am just incredibly tearful and emotional. I have a feeling that my body is still healing after the miscarriage, trying to get back to normal which is why my TTC attempts just haven't worked this time.


----------



## MissMaternal

This is a good thread! I wish i could contribute....i'm still waiting for mine 10 weeks after my miscarriage :shrug:


----------



## youngmummy2be

hey! i had exactly the same! i m/c on 22nd nov, then my period (or so i believe) came about mon 3rd jan. it started with spotting then on the wednesday it became really heavy and crampy... lasted untill 14th aswell! some days i had NO blood what so ever, other days i had loads of clots and loads of bright red blood or brown. i was really concerned as it lasted like 10 days but now its completely gone, i think it was left over tissue aswell as my period!

if your getting really worried, see your gp! sorry for your loss x


----------



## NewB

Still waiting on af or a positive test. Had a natural mc 12/15.


----------



## mrsM78

I'm still waiting for mine, it's been 4w3d since the ERPC but I have been spotting a little bit.... although I am not sure the plural form is correct as it's literally one spot a day and not even every day. I've had them about 3 days out of a week i think. No idea what's going on......


----------



## lesleyann

well i have got my first period after my Mc started on the 8th Dec, first day was pretty light, then the second was heavy, 3rd started with more painfull cramps and like gunky strings of blood in with heavy red blood, day 4 today and meadium/heavy so far with some craps and lots of wind.

Normal AF is light for 1 days medium for 1day followed 2 very heavy days, then 1 light day done


----------



## LilMissHappy

i should be due on today going by my 28day cycles as before. i m/c on 20th dec at 8+2. think i will be emotional wreck again when AF comes tho. :( x


----------



## Mrs.Wells

My first AF was ridiculously heavy for the first 2 days then slowed to nothing after 5 days. My AF usually lasts 7. It was very painful the first few days and passed many clots. The second AF, I currently have. So far it is very heavy with several large clots. Cramping is worse than usual, but not as bad as mc or the 1st AF. I hope that helps!


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs:

I had an ERPC on 15th Dec at what would have been 9 weeks pregnant.

28 days later, Wednesday 12th in the morning i had some tinged CM which i thought was the start of AF but it stopped after a few hours then 2 days after that , Friday 14th in the evening, AF turned up for real and boy oh boy have i been in agony :( Very strong cramps and heavy bleeding, i even got sent home early from work on my Saturday nightshift as i was in such bad shape :(

It seems to be tailing off a bit now though, still bright red loss but less of it and the cramping is bearable. On day 5 now.

My AF is normally very different, there's usually no work-up to it, it's just BAM there, one morning and is quite heavy for a couple of days then tails off to dark brown loss very quickly and that lingers for a couple of days, usually lasts 5-7 days in total.


----------



## poppy666

ERPC 22nd Dec @ 9wks MMC

Spotting brownish blood from 22nd Dec - 3rd Jan

No bleeding/spotting for 3 days

Fresh red bleed with tiny bits of clots 'light flow' 6th Jan - 14th Jan

Again Fresh red bleed with tiny bits of clots 'medium flow with cramping' 16th Jan 'ongoing and getting pee'd off'

AF havnt a clue :growlmad: EPU says im having it now 27 days since mmc :shrug:


----------



## kittychip

Hi all, 

Bit of info to help with my query. I had a miscarriage on 18th dec, had brown bleeding and cramping for a week before with hcg levels being monitored, was 7 weeks. I was admitted with severe pains on the 18th with potential ectopic and sent home on 20th as hcg levels were starting to drop and have had them monitored until 13th jan where they were now at zero. I had red blod the two days at the hospital but then brown spotting until the 10th January nothing for 2 days then what seems like a very heavy period from the 14th which has lasted 4 days with all my classic signs of a period, does anyone know if this could be my first period since miscarriage or too soon? 

Thanks in advance Katx


----------



## NavyWife09

Started my first af on monday, so far my cramps have been painful and the bleeding is a little heavy. Usually only the first day I have cramps, so far my period is diff from before I had my miscarriage. Hopefully this pain goes away!


----------



## HopeAlways

The AF bleeding and spotting finally stopped around 11 days. I haven't had any spotting since than so it must have been left over and my body was really trying to clean out. I had a positive OPK on sunday which puts me back on my 27 day cycle. This makes me very happy. I am hoping our hard work paid off this time and look forward to a BFP next weekend!!! Sending all of us girls baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

ignor what i posted mines still mc bleeding


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

My period after my MMC so far (TMI alert):
-35 days after lap & ERPC I started spotting, which lasted for 5 days. At times this spotting was really nasty, very thick, very, very dark (almost black).
-40 days after the procedures (Saturday) AF finally arrived. The first day started off rather mild, with heavy spotting in the morning which broke through to bleeding in the evening. Day two was very heavy, changing "ultra" pads every three hours or so but in the evening I started cramping very badly. This also aggrevated my IBS very badly and I spent about 40 mins on the loo with very bad diarrhoea.
-Today is day three and I've had to stay home from work as the cramps are so bad. I'm now wearing overnight pads and changing them every 3-4 hours.

It's bad and painful. It's what I was told to expect, but I thought it wouldn't happen as it started off rather pain-free over the first 24 hours and not very heavy. I normally have quite heavy periods so I'm not going to the doctor yet but if I continue to soak overnight pads for another two days or if I start to feel like I'm losing too much blood I'll go see her.

*hugs* to everyone going through this.


----------



## Deethehippy

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> My period after my MMC so far (TMI alert):
> -35 days after lap & ERPC I started spotting, which lasted for 5 days. At times this spotting was really nasty, very thick, very, very dark (almost black).
> -40 days after the procedures (Saturday) AF finally arrived. The first day started off rather mild, with heavy spotting in the morning which broke through to bleeding in the evening. Day two was very heavy, changing "ultra" pads every three hours or so but in the evening I started cramping very badly. This also aggrevated my IBS very badly and I spent about 40 mins on the loo with very bad diarrhoea.
> -Today is day three and I've had to stay home from work as the cramps are so bad. I'm now wearing overnight pads and changing them every 3-4 hours.
> 
> It's bad and painful. It's what I was told to expect, but I thought it wouldn't happen as it started off rather pain-free over the first 24 hours and not very heavy. I normally have quite heavy periods so I'm not going to the doctor yet but if I continue to soak overnight pads for another two days or if I start to feel like I'm losing too much blood I'll go see her.
> 
> *hugs* to everyone going through this.

Bah - i have IBS and i am so not looking forward to a heavy painful period as mine BEFORE miscarriage were a bit like that anyway so how much worse will it be!? Hoping i do not need time off work with the blood and cramps. Also hope you are now feeling more comfortable. :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

thanks for starting this thread Hope!

Here is what I found :



_The first period after a miscarriage is rarely "normal". It can be heavier than normal, lighter than normal, have some clots, be very crampy or not crampy at all. One thing that is certain is that your first period will usually not be like anything you've had before. To make sure it is really your first period, make sure it has been at least four weeks since your miscarriage AND you have had about 20 days of no bleeding or spotting. For the estrogen threshold to be met, you should not be bleeding anymore. Otherwise the lining is not being rebuilt, and you are still experiencing progesterone withdrawal.

Technically, when things go perfectly, your first period will not arrive until 4 weeks after your hCG levels reach zero. Since most women will not be tested all the way to zero (which is typically reported as "less than 5"), you will not know exactly when this will happen. In a normal recovery, it takes three weeks for the hormone chain to fire up again, and it will not be marked by bleeding or any physical symptom. You will only know that the new cycle worked by having a period at the end of it, between five and seven weeks after your miscarriage.

More than likely you did have a complete miscarriage. If you had not, your hCG level would not have fallen to near zero so soon after the initial miscarriage bleeding. Unless this was a period that required a pad every hour or two for more than a week, I would not be concerned. I would say that it was simply the abnormal period that comes after a miscarriage._




Mine started yesterday, i don't have any pain and the blood is kind of darker blood than what it should be..confused!


----------

